# Plating Techniques



## bradleyo

I'm looking for some recommendations on books that emphasize plating for restaurant cooking--lots of photographs.


----------



## pete

There are always the Charlie Trotter books. They are loaded with awesome pics, though I am not sure exactly how realistic they are to reproduce. Art Culinaire is a great book-magazine for plating techniques also.


----------



## joanwilson

Am starting a new job where i will be plating and i need some ideals.that will be in a steak house and their wants a change so can u help me ?THANKS


----------



## joanwilson

I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR PHOTOS


----------

